# Home remedy for Respiratory Infections...this one is great!



## benjamind2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thought you guys should check this out,

Guide to Home Treatment of Snake Respiratory Infection - ?BambooZoo

Seems like a good way to treat RI early on. 
Luckily I've only had one mild case with one of my females, I tried this with her, and she quickly recovered and is now progressing like a champ. Make no mistake, it is very uncomfortable for a snake to be in a box or inside a pillowcase which has been placed in a shoebox with a strong vapor in the air but it's only for 10-15 minutes and the snake is more or less fixed after 2 treatments, I did one treatment and then followed up with a second one about 3 days later. My female was cured, it took her about a week to recover, so that's a good sign that this works.

For a very serious RI I'd suggest a vet visit, this one I think is for less serious RI cases. While I agree this is very effective, if the snake is blowing bubbles I'd still suggest a trip to the vets.


----------



## ToadCountry (Apr 25, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooo................


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 25, 2012)

why not ?


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 25, 2012)

Wild~Touch said:


> why not ?



Haha, tight arses cure for RI. Why not get the antibiotics and make sure you kill it rather than risk it getting worse?


----------



## Shotta (Apr 25, 2012)

cool sounds interesting anyone on here used this method beforea/



Echiopsis said:


> Haha, tight arses cure for RI. Why not get the antibiotics and make sure you kill it rather than risk it getting worse?



lol naturalists i guess don't want to be pumping their snakes with antibiotics an whatnot lol
if there is a natural cure then why not use it lol i have used this method before! on myself i dont think it will work on snakes because it stings the eyes like hell imagine what the snake feels


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 25, 2012)

Many people prefer "homemade" remedies over rushing to the vet every time their pet sneezes, and not just including their reptiles.


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 25, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> Many people prefer "homemade" remedies over rushing to the vet every time their pet sneezes, and not just including their reptiles.



Yeah and a lot of their pets and children get sicker. Theres things you can do to help recovery (increasing temps etc) but i think your asking for trouble asking people to assess the degree of infection before using a vet. Most of these people arent experienced enough to make the call.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 25, 2012)

Hmm I disagree. Don't get me wrong, I definitely think people should take their animals to the vet (and children to the doctor, if you want to go there) if they don't know or are unsure, but that doesn't mean natural remedies don't have a place. They can and do work. If you know what you're doing or can't get your pet to the vet, it's a good option to try. There are some good threads around of these remedies.


----------



## ToadCountry (Apr 25, 2012)

Why would you deliberately coat an animals lungs with Vicks and Euc Oil?
And why would anyone think this is "natural"?


----------



## Shotta (Apr 25, 2012)

lol they might eat eucalyptus leaves lol


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 25, 2012)

On snakebytes they used f10 and a fogger..


----------



## longqi (Apr 25, 2012)

ToadCountry said:


> Why would you deliberately coat an animals lungs with Vicks and Euc Oil?
> And why would anyone think this is "natural"?



And using antibiotics is natural of course???

If you ask any decent vet about using anti biotics such as Baytril on RI snakes their views will be similar
They will openly tell you to avoid any stress in future as the snakes immune system will now be weaker than before
Any mums out there will know that tonsilitis medicine called Bactrim has to be used in increasing amounts for crook kids
When it stops having any effect is when they chop the tonsils out
Baytril is more or less just injectable Bactrim

Various types of steam bath have been used for human RI since the pre-celtic era with little changing
Herbal medicine has been around for a long time
Some of it works very very well and we are just beginning to understand it with more success 

I havnt read this link but there is a similar treatment talked about in a thread called alternative reptile treatment or something like that
We use that one with 98% success rate so far, which is a much higher success rate than any anti biotic ever has


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

I can't see how some vapor is going to harm a snake, the chemicals used in vaporub/eucalyptus oil are generally harmless unless used in enormous doses.

As I've said, I used it and it totally annihilated the RI that my female RHD woma had, but it was a minor RI, not a serious one. Just some wheezing.
It could have been just a shedding thing, as the large male I purchased this year makes funny noises whilst in shed. But I presumed by the noises it was respiratory in nature.

Speaking of which, the large male I have is making those noises now, sounds like he has a cold...but he really doesn't because it's caused by him shedding, the skin oils are loosening and fluids are getting between the new skin and the old skin and narrowing the space where the snake can breathe, and various phenomena that are causing those noises, which are disturbing if not downright terrifying at first as you think the snake is on it's death bed...but you realise it's from the narrowing of the nasal airways...the snake can also breath through it's mouth which brings us to....

...F10 and a fogger...now...that would be something else entirely. I'd hazard a guess that would do some damage to the snake's internal gut flora, which the snake needs a good balance of to digest food properly, just like us humans require prebiotics. All animals have prebiotics to a more-or-less extent as we do.

longgi, all of us would love to know what that treatment is that you use even if it isn't that much different to the one in the link I provided - if there are any minor differences they may improve one's odds of treating RI successfully. A 98% success rate sounds very good. I was hoping 90% was good enough, but 98% is amazing.


----------



## dkae1986 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah this works but you need to pick up symptoms early. So would recommend it to anyone who knows thier snakes and monitors them quiet well as you can tell. I have had it not work once. As the OP said I do 3 treatments within a week and usually that clears anything up. If the snake hasnt fully kicked it in a week next step is a vet visit. I would say doing these types of treatments first if you know how to gague recovery is alot better than getting a weeks worth of needles which really stresses the snakes out. And if your snake is going mental in the box you have overdosed it and would mean the poor bugger is in pain. You need to have adequate ventilation.

And I have told the Vet the treatment I have done on the snake which I have had to take to the vet. The vet told me to continue doing it. Which in turn lowered the dose of antibiotics needed and less stress for my snake. But as I have stated you do need to have adequate ventilation.


----------



## Kam333 (Apr 25, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> cool sounds interesting anyone on here used this method beforea/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


t

Agreed, Use of antibiotics definately weakens the immune system. I Dont use unless really necessary.

Sanosuke, I a see you are a Kenshin fan


----------



## miss_mosher (Apr 25, 2012)

Very interesting, thanks for the info 
I'm always interested in alternative methods for myself and my pets especially. Not everyone has easy access to a bird/reptile specialists so this is excellent information, espeically if you can't access a vet straight away. I live in Toowoomba and many years ago we had a life or death situation with my little Spotted and the vet had to drive from Brisbane to Toowoomba immediately to operate on him and treat him. I have never experienced RI but if I do and I can't access a vet immediately, I'll definitely refer back to this 

I only use antibiotics when desperate, I'm about to go on some really good ones myself and I know that I'll catch a cold or bug after I come off them. Happens EVERY time


----------



## ToadCountry (Apr 25, 2012)

F10 Nebulising is a brilliant tool.
I know some of you may be very open to 'natural' products and all that you assume they can do, however this is NOT my experience.
A plastic container that fits the patient when coiled up, set up with a nebuliser using 10% F10 solution and gentle 20 minute misting in the closed environment of the container once or twice daily depending on the severity of the condition, will kill airbourne and surface pathogens deep in the lungs = where the basis of the issue lies.
There is NO homeopathic/natural remedy to equal this in my view.

Antibiotics are a fabulous weapon when used in a short-course intensive situation - usually after acute onset symptoms arise, antibiotics will help to recitify the normal balance of the body, and give natural immunities a chance to eventually come for the fore, whilst the nebulising takes care of the topical issues; ie the rasping nasty gasping open mouth breathing, the lethargy, the recalcitrant behaviour, the inability to use a heat resouce to ultimate benefit, and the inappetance. 

No one needs to be within reach of a good herp vet, however everybody should use this forum as a place in which to sift information.
And btw Longhi - we're getting a package together to send over to you, hope you haven't been holding your breath.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

F10 Nebulising with 10% F10 solution, if it's as good as you say it is then I'm all ears and I'll hop on board so that if in future I have any respiratory problems with my snakes I will make use of this knowledge.

Is this a solution with 10% F10SC or just F10? I know there are concentrates and this complicates the issue unless you specify whether or not it's the F10SC or just normal F10...and I'm not sure what concentrates are of the normal F10, I have F10SC myself. To kill germs it only needs a 2% solution (2mL F10SC to 100mL water) and spray on the enclosure to wipe out pathogens.


----------



## longqi (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/herp-help-38/alternative-reptile-care-167791/

this is the other thread

Toadcountry we lost one of the badly injured ones
had to euthanise because although skin grew back it couldnt bite and hold so would not have survived long

the other one is powering along and will definitely be ok


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2012)

more important is remedying the conditions that cause ri in the first place,a simple warm up early on does wonders,meds and that wont do squat if conditions that cause the illness arent changed

prevention is the best medicine


----------



## -Peter (Apr 25, 2012)

The stupidity and ignorance in this thread makes me angry.


----------



## miss_mosher (Apr 25, 2012)

richardsc said:


> more important is remedying the conditions that cause ri in the first place,a simple warm up early on does wonders,meds and that wont do squat if conditions that cause the illness arent changed
> 
> prevention is the best medicine



Absolutely agree


----------



## ToadCountry (Apr 25, 2012)

Richardsc - great pont, however you can work to remedy and prevent just about anything - however systemically weak animals are exactly that. 
I see the 'other' end of the scale - the end that is rarely talked about by keepers. 
Sometimes, prevention and all the care and love in the world won't help an animal that is not going to thrive. 

Benjamind2010 - 10% solution = 10mls to 100 of distilled or (even better) sterile water-for-injection of the concentrate solution. 
I'm not saying smash your animals with it if they pop their heads up and snorkel - I'm saying it works wonders with acute onset snakes that for some reason or another show no obvious precursors, or may be new to your collection, and 'suddenly' develop really nasty symptoms. 

Longhi - you are a champion. And what can you tell me about Turtle Rehabilitation over there? 
Our Cairns mob are setting up on Fitzroy, and it's working really well.
PM me.


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 25, 2012)

Heres the link on snakebytes using f10sc and a fogger...
My Snake is Down With the Sickness : SnakeBytesTV - YouTube
3mins onwards is the bit on RI


----------



## longqi (Apr 25, 2012)

-Peter said:


> The stupidity and ignorance in this thread makes me angry.




there are good arguments for both sides of this
so keeping an open mind about it is possibly the best option
example
I would never have tried cuttlefish powder on snakes
but it was suggested in another thread and is giving great results

sometimes I would give a lot to have access to a good vet here
we lose too many that I know could have been saved
so we try anything with varying results

turtle rescue in kuta is a good bunch of people
turtle island is bluntly an abortion of a place
goannas and birds chained to the floor
snakes with mouths taped etc etc


----------

